# Another option for rubber feet



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I came across this website on another forum when we were talking about workbenches. Looking around on the site and I came across these rubber feet and tried one out on my dad's cane. He's now used it for several years and it looks pretty much brand new, and he's not a small guy.

http://www.vibrationmounts.com/Store.asp?Page=Products6.htm

They used to sell gray and black ones, but it looks like the black ones have been replaced by yellow. But the light gray is pretty unobtrusive and won't mark up floors. Installation is easy peasy. There's a washer built into the foot and you just screw it onto the bottom of your stick.

Just thought I'd trow this out there as an option for when you're making your walking stick or cane. It's an option for when you want something softer, like a cane that will be used to bear someone's weight, and you don't want the big black tip on the end of a handsome stick.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great idea and cheap I'm sure. I've bought a few cane tip kits from Lee Valley Tools and they are pricey! These like you've said if you

can glue a washer or nut with proper threading into the bottom of the stick and add those metric bumpers your in business.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Actually, you don't need to glue a washer. There's one already built into the rubber foot. It makes it quite easy and sturdy to attach to the bottom of your stick. Drill a pilot hole and you can use a flat head metal screw. You can also use a wood screw without worrying about not being able to countersink into the wood as the sides of the rubber exceed the hight of the screw head.


----------

